# Nvidia BETA-Treiber

## Vortex375

Vieleicht ist es ja bereits allgemein bekannt, aber anscheinend hat sich nvidia entschlossen nun auch für Linux die BETA-Versionen ihrer Treiber zum download freizugeben.

Zumindest bin ich gerade per Zufall hier drüber gestolpert und hab ziemlich große Augen gemacht.  :Very Happy: 

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_linux_display_x86_1.0-9625.html

Werd ich mir evtl. heute Abend mal saugen und antesten. AIGLX-Support wär halt schon geil!

----------

## Anarcho

Sehr schön!

Endlich kann man einstellen welcher Ausgang der Primary Monitor ist. Nun ist endlich mein TFT im Xinerama Modus der Primäre Monitor!

Und AIGLX kann man sich jetzt auch mal ansehen, Xorg 7.1 läuft ja schon....

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Und AIGLX kann man sich jetzt auch mal ansehen, Xorg 7.1 lÃ¤uft ja schon....

 

Ja, aber meiner lÃ¤uft anscheinend ohne AIGLX. Wenn ich nÃ¤mlich ein grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log mache, dann kommt da gar nix. Bei meinem Bruder auf dem Laptop (irgend ein Intel-Chipsatz als Grafik) kommt da irgendwo eine Zeile wie "(==) AIGLX enabled" oder so Ã¤hnlich.

Naja, ich emerge gerade mal compiz, mal sehen was passiert wenn ich den starte.

Achja, ziehen bei dir die Fenster auch manchmal Schlieren hinterher, wenn du _keinen_ Compositing-Manager verwendest? Ich benutze zur Zeit kdes "normalen" Compositing-Manager und das funktioniert tadellos. Aber wenn ich ihn abschalte hab ich eben so paar kleine Grafikfehler.  :Smile: 

EDIT: compiz-quinnstorm lässt sich nicht emergen, weil cgwd fehlschlägt:

```

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/cgwd-0.69/work/cgwd/src'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -I../include -DENGINE_DIR=\"/usr/lib/cgwd/engines\"    -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -MT main.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/main.Tpo" -c -o main.o main.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/main.Tpo" ".deps/main.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/main.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from ../include/cgwd.h:148,

                 from main.c:5:

../include/titlebar.h:65: error: ‘WNCK_WINDOW_STATE_ABOVE’ undeclared here (not in a function)

make[2]: *** [main.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cgwd-0.69/work/cgwd/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cgwd-0.69/work/cgwd'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/cgwd-0.69 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  cgwd-0.69.ebuild, line 31:   Called gnome2_src_compile '--disable-mime-update'

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl'

```

Hat da grad einer ne Idee?

EDIT2: Habs schon, google war mein Freund:http://forums.xgl-coffee.org/viewtopic.php?p=1159&sid=edfea1051258490be0999135a3d79d2f

nochmal EDIT:

klappt trotzdem noch nicht so ganz  :Very Happy:  :

```

$ dbus-launch compiz --replace dbus csm

XGL Absent, assuming AIGLX

Segmentation fault

```

Wie kann ich denn auf einfach weise Testen ob AIGLX läuft oder nicht?

nochmal ein EDIT:

Ich glaube AIGLX funktioniert jetzt, aber wie kann ich ein Paket installieren, das "masked by: missing keyword" ist? Ich hab schon im Gentoo-Handbuch nachgesehen, aber so wie die das da machen mit echo "[paket] ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords klappts halt nicht.  :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

kein wunder das ~x86b nicht funktioniert, wenn das paket -* maskiert ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> wenn das paket -* maskiert ist 

 

Wenn es denn so wäre, aber es ist ja leider masked by "missing keyword" und nicht -*.

Aber ich glaub ich kann das sowieso seinlassen. Nach allem was ich gelesen habe kommt compiz-quinnstorm mit dem nvidia-Treiber nicht zurecht. Dessen Nachfolger(/Fork?) namens "Beryl" soll das aber handhaben können.

Ich hab mir jetzt einen svn-snapshot von Beryl gezogen. Die beryl-core und beryl-manager Pakete lassen sich installieren. Der benötigte Windowmanager "emerald" und das beryl-plugins Paket brechen jedoch ab mit:

```

checking for BERYL... configure: error: Package requirements (beryl) were not met:

No package 'beryl' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BERYL_CFLAGS

and BERYL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

```

Ich habe das beryl-core Paket jedoch bereits compiliert und per sudo make install nach /usr/local installiert. 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## firefly

ähm schonmal ins ebuild geschaut? denn das "keyword" -* ist ja in dem sinne kein keyword für eine architektur. Sondern wenn diese keyword gesetzt ist im ebuild, dann ist es für alle architekturen mask.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   wenn das paket -* maskiert ist  
> 
> Wenn es denn so wäre, aber es ist ja leider masked by "missing keyword" und nicht -*.
> 
> Aber ich glaub ich kann das sowieso seinlassen. Nach allem was ich gelesen habe kommt compiz-quinnstorm mit dem nvidia-Treiber nicht zurecht. Dessen Nachfolger(/Fork?) namens "Beryl" soll das aber handhaben können.
> ...

 

Qinnstorm geht eigentlich mit Nvidia...Hatte es die ganze Zeit laufen.

Beryl macht bei mir grad mit Rev.204 Probleme.

So kannst du es installieren:

./autogen.sh ; PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/tmp/beryl/beryl-core/trunk ./configure; make; make install

Tobi

----------

## treor

bin grad mit der installation von den beta-treibern und allem nötigen für aixgl fertig geworden. einfach nur geil  :Very Happy: 

ließ sich auch alles über dinge machen die im portage vorhanden waren (bis auf den nvidia treiber. dafür gibt es 

hier in dem thread nen ebuild.

ansonnsten ist der thread auch sehr informativ. bisschen xorg.conf editieren, das compiz.ebuild verbessern und schon lief (fast) alles.

musste nur noch fürs kde folgendes skript in ~/.kde/Autostart packen damit die fenster dekorationen funktionieren und es lief  :Wink: 

```

#!/bin/bash

compiz-aiglx --replace --use-cow gconf & gnome-window-decorator --replace
```

allerdings ist es wichtig das beide befehle per & nacheinander aufgerufen werden. beim aufteilen auf 2 zeilen ging es bei mir nicht  :Wink: 

[edit]und wie ich grad festelle macht es nichtmal probleme wenn ich wow im wine laufen lasse. läuft ohne probleme zusammen[/edit]

----------

## Finswimmer

 *treor wrote:*   

> bin grad mit der installation von den beta-treibern und allem nötigen für aixgl fertig geworden. einfach nur geil 
> 
> ließ sich auch alles über dinge machen die im portage vorhanden waren (bis auf den nvidia treiber. dafür gibt es 
> 
> hier in dem thread nen ebuild.
> ...

 

Ich nutze schon die ganze Zeit quinnstorm. Wie hast du AIGLX zum Laufen gebracht?

Tobi

----------

## treor

mit dem normalem compiz aus dem ebuild. hab jetzt halt die ganze gnome scheiße drauf. aber war nur nen schneller versuch ohne nachzudenken das gestern nacht drauf zu kriegen ^^

also was ich gemacht hab:

-emerge x-org-x11 (mit ~amd64), da kamen dann ne menge abhängigkeiten nach die auch ~amd64 brauchten)

-dann hab ich das ebuild für den beta treiber ausm thread den ich geklinkt hab genommen und emerged.

-das compiz ebuild ins portage overlay kopiert und den fehler korrigiert. (wie man das macht auch hier geklaut: der post hier

-jetzt noch compiz emerged (wieder nen paar ~amd64  :Wink:  )und diese xorg.conf (wieder aus dem verlinkten thread) geklaut:

```

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

...

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

...

Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

...

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

...

Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection 
```

und jetzt halt noch das kleine bash skript im autostart. das wars glaub ich schon alles was ich gemacht hab^^

[edit]ach ne, hab das hier noch machen müssen. davor hat der window-decorator nicht funktioniert

```
gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=/etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas
```

[/edit]

----------

## franzf

```
# emerge layman

#

# layman -a sabayon
```

Da liegt auch schon ein ebuild. Geht sicher schneller  :Wink: 

Außerdem liegt da noch vieles anderes was mich interessiert (qt-copy-3.3.6-r2, z.B.  :Smile: )

Bin auch grad am mergen, mal schaun was raus kommt

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Für alle kde-User liegt im sabayon-overlay auch noch kicker-compiz.

Auf dass niemand den Arbeitsflächenumschaler in compiz missen solle  :Smile: 

----------

## treor

dann werd ich das doch auch mal ausprobieren. 

ich hab grade festgestellt das es auf meine methode doch probleme gibt. sobald cpu unter last steht beginnt xmms zu stocken usw. also nicht wirklich sauber  :Wink:  (und gnome hab ich so ja auch noch halb mit drauf)

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob AIGLX richtig geladen wird?

```
[11:32:09]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|/var/log$grep aiglx Xorg.0.log

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"
```

Ist ein bisschen wenig, oder?

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab grade festgestellt das es auf meine methode doch probleme gibt. sobald cpu unter last steht beginnt xmms zu stocken usw. also nicht wirklich sauber

 

Schau mal hier, da gibts anscheinend nen workaround fÃ¼r das Problem:

http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4707-nvidia-aiglx-compiz

EDIT: Ist auch im sabayon-overlay enthalten, als aiglx-accelerator.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich ï¿½berprï¿½fen, ob AIGLX richtig geladen wird? 

 

WÃ¼rde mich auch mal interessieren, bei mir kommt auch nicht mehr als die eine Meldung.

Und auÃ�erdem: warum verdammt nochmal stellt sich bei meinem firefox immer wieder spontan einfach das encoding um, wenn ich hier im forum bin  :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: Ich emerge gerade auch mit Hilfe des sabayon overlays. Wie findet ihr eigentlich immer raus in welchem Overlay das gewünschte Paket drin ist?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

```
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

```

Das passiert bei User tobi (mit dem hab ich schon lange quinnstorm genutzt)

Bei einem neuen User kommt:

```
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

```

und beryl läuft...

Was ist da falsch?

Ich starte beides mit beryl-manager.

Bei beiden schon /home/$USER/.beryl* gelöscht.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Beryl-manager mag mich auch nicht. Bei mir kommt da sowas wie "unable to start selected windowmanager (null)".

Ich hab es jetzt teilweise zum laufen gebracht mit

```
$ beryl --replace && emerald
```

allerdings habe ich keine Window-Decorations (der windowmanager lÃ¤uft aber, weil ich zwischen den Anwendungen wechseln kann, er zeichnet nur keine Rahmen).

AuÃ�erdem wurde vorhin der Bildschirm einfach schwarz als ich das Kommando oben ausgefÃ¼hrt habe. Ich hab dann Strg+C gedrÃ¼ckt und nochmal probiert - jetzt gehts zumindest insofern, dass ich diesen "Cube" habe und den auch drehen kann.

Immerhin etwas, aber ich hÃ¤tte jetzt schon noch ganz gerne ein paar Rahmen um meine Fenster.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Kann mir einer erklären, wie man den emerald-theme-manager benutzt? Wenn ich den öffne sehe ich eine Liste mit Themes ... und dann? Wie kann ich eines auswählen? Ich hab schon doppelklick, rechtsklick was-weiß-ich-was versucht...Last edited by Vortex375 on Mon Sep 25, 2006 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Ich emerge auch grad beryl. Mal schaun  :Smile: 

Da das Ding noch hard-beta ist (gibt noch nix released, man installiert direkt aus svn raus) darf man sich aber über Probleme nicht beschweren  :Wink: 

Mir isses aber richtig kribbelig, so aufgeregt bin ich...

(Jo is denn scho wieda Weihnochdn?!?)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich emerge auch grad beryl. Mal schaun 
> 
> Da das Ding noch hard-beta ist (gibt noch nix released, man installiert direkt aus svn raus) darf man sich aber über Probleme nicht beschweren 
> 
> Mir isses aber richtig kribbelig, so aufgeregt bin ich...
> ...

 

Ich nutze Beryl seit dem Tag der Ankündiung. R<30 ging nicht. Und Revision über 100 geht bei mir auch nicht mehr.

Bzw. unter einem neuen User nur noch ohne Window-Decorations wie bei Vortex375.

Naja...Mal schauen...

Spätestens wenn die ersten offiziellen Pakete rauskommen kümmere ich mich richtig drum.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> just hang in there for tomorrow or the day after that and we might have beryl repos,

 

Grad im http://forum.beryl-project.org/ gelesen...

Sollte dann auch bedeuten, dass es für uns endlich stable wird  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## treor

naja das geruckel beim hoher cpu last hab ich nicht 100% behoben. konnte es aber durch "--indirect-rendering" beim compiz auf ein erträgliches maß reduzieren. hab jetzt keinerlei beeinflussung beim wow zocken mehr  :Wink:  und was will ich mehr (hab sogar nen paar fps durch den beta treiber gewinn gemacht ^^)

damit es auch beim compilieren nicht mehr ruckelt, da kann ich warten bis dafür ne lösung im portage ist. da spare ich mir das gefrickel mit dem sched.so.

bin soweit zufrieden (und mein bruder ist neidisch und will jetzt auch mal wieder gentoo installieren^^)

----------

## franzf

emerge beryl-manager ; beryl-manager starten -> compiz rennt  :Very Happy: 

CPU @ 100%  :Sad:  -> crash

Naja, weiter testen :LOL:

----------

## Vortex375

Hehe, Beryl is schon ziemlich krass.

Ich habs jetzt soweit, dass es (fast) perfekt funktioniert. Ich bin auch begeistert, dass sogar XVideo funktioniert (ist aber langsam, hab fast 50% CPU-Auslastung beim Videogucken, anstatt sonst max. 15).

Nur

ich hab keine Windowdecorations!!! argh!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kennt da keiner ne quick-and-dirty LÃ¶sung, bis das Problem behoben ist? Ich will beryl _jetzt_ benutzen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Kennt da keiner ne quick-and-dirty Lösung

 

Ziemlich quick und recht dirty:

Buntstifte oder Wassermalfarben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Kennt da keiner ne quick-and-dirty Lösung 
> 
> Ziemlich quick und recht dirty:
> 
> Buntstifte oder Wassermalfarben 

 

Das wäre bei mir nicht quick, sondern nur Dirty, weil ich nicht malen kann...

```
XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

** (beryl-manager:16724): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:16724): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:16724): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:16724): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:16724): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?

Otherwise, manually kill your wm, and report the bug to the developers, it doesn't follow the standards.

Falling back to looking for a defined WM in xlsclients.

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

```

Und dann gehts zurück auf KWin.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch ändern kann.

Ich glaube ich habe das ganze zerschossen, weil ich die letzten Tage per Hand compiliiert habe...

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Klappt es bei dir auch nicht, wenns du es von Hand mit beryl --replace && emerald startest?

Ansonsten machs doch wie er sagt und kill erst den laufenden WM, sprich kwin.

 *Quote:*   

> Das wï¿½re bei mir nicht quick, sondern nur Dirty, weil ich nicht malen kann... 

 

Dito. AuÃerdem ist das so ne Sauerei wenn man mal ein Fenster verschieben mÃ¶chte.

----------

## Finswimmer

Will alles nicht.

Hier auf die Schnelle der Output.

Ich muss ins Training, mich abreagieren  :Wink: 

```
[17:52:46]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$beryl --replace && emerald

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

[17:58:57]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$killall kwin

kwin: no process killed

[17:59:03]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$killall kompmgr

kompmgr: no process killed

[17:59:15]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$beryl --replace && emerald

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

[17:59:20]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$beryl-manager

[17:59:42]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$which: no metacity in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no xfwm4 in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no fluxbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no blackbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no enlightenment in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no yawd in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no metacity in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no xfwm4 in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no fluxbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no blackbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no enlightenment in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/opt/sancho:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/NX/bin:/usr/games/bin)

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?

Otherwise, manually kill your wm, and report the bug to the developers, it doesn't follow the standards.

Falling back to looking for a defined WM in xlsclients.

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:19532): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?

Otherwise, manually kill your wm, and report the bug to the developers, it doesn't follow the standards.

Falling back to looking for a defined WM in xlsclients.

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

```

Tobi

----------

## franzf

emerge beryl-wrapper

beryl-wrapper &

 :Question: 

----------

## treor

hab grad eben den sched_yield.diff von hier genommen und damit den xorg-server gepatch. 

keine cpu last bedingten lags mehr. läuft wieder sauber und flüssig wie eh und je  :Wink: 

war selten von was so begistert wie von aiglx im moment *g*

[edit]

hab jetzt wow doch auf nen aiglx losen x-server verlegt. hab da trotz allem irgendwie deutlich mehr fps ^^

[/edit]Last edited by treor on Tue Sep 26, 2006 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> emerge beryl-wrapper
> 
> beryl-wrapper &
> 
> 

 

Genauso schlimm:

```
[23:07:49]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$beryl-wrapper

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0

```

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hehe, Beryl is schon ziemlich krass.
> 
> Ich habs jetzt soweit, dass es (fast) perfekt funktioniert. Ich bin auch begeistert, dass sogar XVideo funktioniert (ist aber langsam, hab fast 50% CPU-Auslastung beim Videogucken, anstatt sonst max. 15).
> 
> Nur
> ...

 

Hey!

Du machst Folgendes:

Starte beryl-manager --> Emerald öffnen --> Import --> Theme auswählen und fertig.

Und es geht immer noch nicht bei meinem User Tobi.

Beim anderen ohne Probleme...Was kann ich tun?

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Yeah. Bei mir geht nun alles  :Smile: 

Ich würd trotzdem gerne ne Überprüfung für AIGLX haben.

Ich genieß jetzt erstmal mein schönes Beryl.

Tobi

----------

## trikolon

hallo. erstmal sorry, dass ich hier wahrscheinlich ein längst abgehandeltes thema poste, kiegs aber nicht hin.

problem is folgendes:

```
ldd `which compiz`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb7f74000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7f62000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0xb7f5f000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0xb7f5c000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0xb7f57000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb7f53000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb7f4a000)

        libstartup-notification-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0 (0xb7f41000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb7f38000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb7f21000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb7f1e000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb7f19000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7ec2000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7dd5000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7dc7000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7dc3000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7d9e000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7c82000)

        libXxf86vm.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1 (0xb7c7c000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7c69000)

        libdrm.so.2 => /usr/lib/libdrm.so.2 (0xb7c62000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fbe000)

```

wie krieg ich die nvidia verlinkung hin? 

ich habe das compiz aus portag genommen (version 0.0.13_pre20060921) aber wenn ich es starte hab ich einen sehr langsamen und noch dazu komplett weissen screen. vorgegangen bin ich nach dieser anleitung mehr oder weniger: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

danke schonmal

----------

## treor

das ist recht einfach. du musst nur compiz in dein overlay packen und das ebuild verbessern. 

```

zeile:

        econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL" 

verbessert:

        econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/nvidia/lib/ -lGL" 

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würd ja gleich auf Beryl wechseln

Tobi (Jetzt wo es bei mir geht, kann ich auch Werbung machen   :Surprised:  )

----------

## trikolon

hmm hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.. layman zickt aber bei mir.. komisch..

```
layman -L

* Overlay "fluidportage" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-stable" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-experimental" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "xwing" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "ebuild-exchange" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "erazor" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fantoo" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "portage-xgl" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kpex-media" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "initng" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "nxsty" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "pro-audio" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "catalystframework" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "liferea_overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "repodoc-overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoo-taiwan" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoojp" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fluidportage" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-stable" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-experimental" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "xwing" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "ebuild-exchange" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "erazor" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fantoo" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "portage-xgl" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kpex-media" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "initng" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "nxsty" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "pro-audio" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "catalystframework" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "liferea_overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "repodoc-overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoo-taiwan" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoojp" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fluidportage" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-stable" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-experimental" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "xwing" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "ebuild-exchange" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "erazor" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fantoo" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "portage-xgl" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kpex-media" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "initng" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "nxsty" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "pro-audio" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "catalystframework" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "liferea_overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "repodoc-overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoo-taiwan" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoojp" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fluidportage" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-stable" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kde-experimental" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "xwing" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "ebuild-exchange" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "erazor" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "fantoo" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "portage-xgl" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "kpex-media" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "initng" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "nxsty" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "pro-audio" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "catalystframework" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "liferea_overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "repodoc-overlay" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoo-taiwan" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* Overlay "gentoojp" is missing a "contact" attribute!

* chtekk-apps               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* chtekk-syscp              [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gentopia                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* gnome-experimental        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-experimental         [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-gcj-overlay          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* java-migration-packages   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* liquidx                   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mysql-experimental        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* mysql-testing             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* nx                        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-experimental          [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* php-testing               [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-experimental   [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* postgresql-testing        [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* science                   [Subversion] (source: https://gentooscience.org/...)

* stuart-desktop            [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-perforce           [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* stuart-server             [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (source: http://gentoo-sunrise.org/...)

* vmware                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* voip                      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* vps                       [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wrobel                    [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)

* wschlich                  [Subversion] (source: http://overlays.gentoo.org...)
```

PS: sorry fürs viele "spamen"

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm die neueste Layman Version. Ich glaube das hat geholfen.

Habe von dem Problem schonmal gehört.

Ansonsten lösch mal die Liste, wo die erreichbaren Overlays drin sind.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> layman zickt aber bei mir.. komisch.. 

 

Ich habe gehört dies sei ein Problem in layman-1.0.7 und die zusätzliche Kommandozeilenoption -k schafft anscheinend abhilfe.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würd ja gleich auf Beryl wechseln
> 
> Tobi (Jetzt wo es bei mir geht, kann ich auch Werbung machen  )

 

Hast du die Windowdecos am laufen? Und wenn ja wie?  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3603558.html#3603558

Hab mir sogar die Mühe gemacht und eins der vielen Themes hochgeladen  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Hab mir sogar die Mühe gemacht und eins der vielen Themes hochgeladen 

 

Oh, hab deinen Post total übersehen.  :Wink: 

Leider klappt es nicht, ich kann das Theme zwar importieren und er kopiert es auch nach ~/.emerald/theme und auch nach ~/.emerald/themes/Orangeglass aber ich hab keine Rahmen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Aber ich hab was neues rausgefunden; wenn ich emerald an der konsole starte krieg ich ne Fehlermeldung:

```
$ emerald

Couldn't load settings.  Reverting to defaults.

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: menu

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: shade

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unshade

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: above

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unabove

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: sticky

** (emerald:10045): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unsticky

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

```

Muss ich noch irgend ne Library installieren? Sowas imlib-mäßiges?

EDIT: Und sowas nervt mich: http://forum.deviantart.com/os/unix/716545/

----------

## Finswimmer

Das noch in: Device von xorg.conf

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

>  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

 

Du bist mein Held!

Vielen Dank jetzt funktionierts!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT ... doch noch net ganz. Wenn ich emerald von Hand starte gehts, aber über beryl-manager nicht.  :Question: 

----------

## trikolon

so nun will auch compiz.. beryl werd ich mir die tage wenn zeit is mal anschauen.. also fein is AIGLX mit compiz schon. sehr beeindruckt bin. hat nur noch ein paar kleine macken, zb wenn man ein fenster minimiert bleiben fensterrest auf dem desktop.. sonst abr läuft es recht flüssig.

EDIT:

naja nicht ganz... irgendwie wollen sich die fenster nicht mehr verschieben lassen.. warum auch immer. jemand eine idee?

----------

## trikolon

..und ein neues problem an dem ich scheiter...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 5) x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/beryl-core/trunk

mkdir: cannot create directory `beryl-core': Permission denied

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/beryl-core-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  beryl-core-9999.ebuild, line 51:   Called subversion_src_unpack

  subversion.eclass, line 278:   Called subversion_fetch

  subversion.eclass, line 183:   Called die

!!! subversion.eclass: can't mkdir beryl-core.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon'

```

welches verzeichnis kann er denn nicht erstellen?

```
ls /var/tmp/portage/beryl-core-9999/

distdir  homedir  temp  work

```

hat jemand eine idee wie man das zum laufen bekommt?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> welches verzeichnis kann er denn nicht erstellen? 

 

Ich nehme mal an er will /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/beryl-core erstellen, aber warum er das nicht kann weiß ich leider auch nicht...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Compiz ist ja inzwischen im Portage. Da kam heute eine neue Version. Dann hat man mit den neuen Treibern ja alles im Portage für die 3D-Effekte und braucht keine Overlays. Gibt es da schon eine Anleitung für, wie man es machen kann? Zu viel Streß sollte das Ganze nicht machen.

----------

## trikolon

also compiz hat bei mir nur ärger gemacht. seit dem ich beryl mit dem kleinen patch laufen habe, geht alles wunderbar. keine darstellungsfehler, flüssig, schön!

allerdings wenn ich überlege dass glxgears zb von 8500 auf ca 2000 runtergegangen ist, ist das schonheftig und video kucken bracuht auch ca 50% statt der bisherigen 10-15%...

----------

## treor

krasse auswirkung. bei mir hats mich im wow zwar auch 5fps im schnitt gekostet. aber ist ja nicht so tragisch. werden halt alle games in nem 2. x-server gestartet ohne compiz  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Ich habe XGL deinstalliert und wollt mir mal das beryl-zeugs anschauen. AIGL ist drauf und laut Xorg.log aktiv.

Wenn ich glxgears laufen lass habe ich mit dem nvida gl-Backend so 900FPS, mit dem xorg-x11 um die 2000fps. ist eselect opengl set nvidia überflüssig? Leider bin ich bei den beryl Paketen nicht weiter gekommen weill das repository: svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/beryl-core/trunk nicht erreichbar ist. Weiss jemand was da los ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ich habe XGL deinstalliert und wollt mir mal das beryl-zeugs anschauen. AIGL ist drauf und laut Xorg.log aktiv.
> 
> Wenn ich glxgears laufen lass habe ich mit dem nvida gl-Backend so 900FPS, mit dem xorg-x11 um die 2000fps. ist eselect opengl set nvidia überflüssig? Leider bin ich bei den beryl Paketen nicht weiter gekommen weill das repository: svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/beryl-core/trunk nicht erreichbar ist. Weiss jemand was da los ist?

 

svn co http://svn.beryl-project.org/trunk/<project-name>/

Die haben es geändert.

```
[17:04:05]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$glxgears

2035 frames in 5.0 seconds = 406.603 FPS

2366 frames in 5.0 seconds = 472.150 FPS

2353 frames in 5.0 seconds = 470.322 FPS

2284 frames in 5.0 seconds = 456.773 FPS

```

Du bist da noch richtig gut.

Andererseits hab ich auch nicht so die beste Graka/Cpu/Ram.

Tobi

----------

## trikolon

wow dann bin ich ja richtig gut mit ~2000 fps..

ich kann sagen, von ein paar kleinigkeiten die denk ich beim nächsten grossen release von xorg(-server) und beim beta status von beryl behoben sein werden bin ich voll begeistert von AIGLX! die cpu auslastung und den einen oder anderen stocker kriegen die jungs schon noch hin. im moment erinnert mich die gesamt-flüssigkeit etwas an windows xp.. aber das wird schon *freu*

weiss eigentlich jemand wann wohl kwin mit AIGLX zurecht kommen wird? vor 4.0?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> wow dann bin ich ja richtig gut mit ~2000 fps..
> 
> 

 

Nur mal zum Vergleich:

GeForce FX 5500 mit 128mb

512mb RAM

AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ mit 1,912 Ghz.

Was hast du?

Tobi

----------

## Thargor

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> ...weiss eigentlich jemand wann wohl kwin mit AIGLX zurecht kommen wird? vor 4.0?

 

Denke mal nicht, da soweit ich weiß vor 4.0 nix mehr kommen soll. (kann mich aber auch irren  :Wink:  )

----------

## trikolon

 *Quote:*   

> Nur mal zum Vergleich:
> 
> GeForce FX 5500 mit 128mb
> 
> 512mb RAM
> ...

 

Geforce 6800 mit 128mb (leider nur auf agp 4x, da mein board nicht mehr unterstützt)

1024 mb ram

AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ mit 1,8 GHz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Leider bin ich bei den beryl Paketen nicht weiter gekommen weill das repository: svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/beryl/beryl-core/trunk nicht erreichbar ist.

 

Ich warte auch noch darauf, dass das Overlay angepasst wird an die neue URL. beryl kann ich im Moment leider nicht wirklich benutzen, da nach ~15Minuten friert plötzlich der X-server ein. Die Programme laufen zwar weiter und die Maus kann ich auch bewegen, aber ich kann weder was anklicken noch über die Tastatur was eingeben. Auf Ctrl+Alt+Backspace reagiert er dann auch nicht mehr, aber immerhin kann ich mit per Alt+Druck+R die Kontrolle wieder zurückholen, auf ne konsole wechseln und den X neustarten.

Trotzdem lässt sich beyl im Moment so nicht wirklich "produktiv" einsetzen.

Ich warte mal auf version 0.1.0 die morgen oder übermorgen erscheinen soll.  :Smile: 

----------

## trikolon

komisch! bei mir läuft alles ohne probleme, habe nur den verdacht dass beryl-manager nicht ganz sauber läuft. 

achja, ich emerge grade alle beryl + emerald packete neu ohne probleme. musste nur die berechtigung der .../svn-scr/beryl* verzeichnisse anpassen

----------

## Finswimmer

0.1.0 ist nun draußen  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 0.1.0 ist nun draußen 

 

Yess, das sabyon oberlay wurde auch upgedatet!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xraver

Habe beryl jetzt installiert. Wenn ich versuche mit bery-wrapper zu starten, scheint alles zu starten. Nur der Desktop wir weiss so das man nix mehr erkennen kann. Das bery-splash wird richtig angezeigt - und wenn ich den würfel drehe kann man das logo oben und unten auch der cube richtig sehen. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Bereue schon das ich XGL (für Demozwecke) deinstalliert habe ;(.

So sah es mal aus; http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1354/bildschirmphoto14ae9.jpg

Jetzt ist der Desktop weiss.

----------

## Vortex375

Also erstmal würde ich es einfach nochmal probieren. Bei mir ist nach dem ersten start von beryl der Desktop schwarz. Wenn ich ihn dann kille und nochmal starte gehts.

Dann gibt es in beryl-manager eine Option "Enable Strict Binding Use this to avoid blank windows bug".

Übrigens ist mein Problem immernoch nicht behoben. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich plötzlich keine Kontrolle mehr. Der X-Server läuft zwar friedlich weiter aber registriert weder Mausklicks noch Tastatureingaben...

Könnt ihr mir vll. sagen welche beryl-plugins ihr aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert habt? Vieleicht macht ja eines der Plugins probleme.

----------

## treor

weiß jemand wie ich bei compiz oben und unten auf den würfel nen logo/bild krieg ?

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Also erstmal würde ich es einfach nochmal probieren. 

 

Habs jetzt schon mehere mal versucht. Immer das gleiche.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Habs jetzt schon mehere mal versucht. Immer das gleiche.

 

Wichtig ist aber, dass du zwischen den Versuchen den X-Server _nicht_ neustartest.

Ich hab bei mir jetzt mal alle beryl und emerald Einstellungen gelöscht und lass es im Moment mit default-Einstellungen laufen.

...noch läufts, aber das muss nicht unbedingt heissen, dass ich die Abstürze jetzt los bin.  :Confused: 

----------

## trikolon

beryl 0.1.0 läuft meines erachtens runder, flüssiger, cpu last bei divx und vollbild liegt bei ca 20-25% was um einiges weniger ist als vorher. selbst wenn ich emerge kann man zb problemlos den cube drehen. bin sehr begeistert  :Very Happy: 

nur eines was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ich eine nachricht über kopete bekomme dann vorher das fenster im kicker geblinkt, das tut es nun nicht mehr obwohl es eingestellt ist. weiss aber nicht genau ob das ab beryl liegt denke aber schon...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *treor wrote:*   

> weiß jemand wie ich bei compiz oben und unten auf den würfel nen logo/bild krieg ?

 

Im CSM also dem Compiz Manager gibt es unter Cube eine "Cube Caps" Option. Da kannst du einen Pfad angeben.

Tobi

----------

## treor

argm dann muss ich wohl doch noch auf nen overlay umsteigen. hab bisher gconf  :Wink: 

oder ich warte bis csm im portage ist

----------

## Tinitus

 *treor wrote:*   

> argm dann muss ich wohl doch noch auf nen overlay umsteigen. hab bisher gconf 
> 
> oder ich warte bis csm im portage ist

 

Geht die Geschichte denn nun auch mit Twinview?

G. R.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> beryl 0.1.0 läuft meines erachtens runder, flüssiger, cpu last bei divx und vollbild liegt bei ca 20-25% was um einiges weniger ist als vorher.

 

Muss ich mir denn die Version 0.1.0 getrennt herunterladen und installieren? Ich hab mir beryl nämlich weiterhin per svn-checkout geholt und dachte damit müsste ich ja auf den gleichen Stand kommen.

Allerdings ist mein beryl nicht wirklich schneller geworden, ich hab immernoch ~50% CPU-Last beim Video abspielen.

Und das Problem mit den sporadischen Aufhängern besteht weiterhin. Er ist zwar gestern fast 2 Stunden durchgelaufen ohne Probleme, aber dann hings wieder. Also immernoch nicht für den täglichen gebrauch nutzbar, leider.  :Confused: 

----------

## franzf

Du findest ~0.1-ebuilds im portage-xgl (->layman)

// Edit

Seit beryl bekomm ich auch keine Fensterrahmen mehr.

Find das schade, denn eigentlich würd sich das recht gut anfühlen  :Smile: Last edited by franzf on Sun Oct 01, 2006 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

SVN ist immer aktueller als die Versionen.

Ist also in Ordnung so.

Twinview = Xinerama und Co.? Oder sowas wie Matrox Dualhead? Wenn es einfach auf zwei Monitoren angezeigt wird, sollte es gehen.

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *treor wrote:*   argm dann muss ich wohl doch noch auf nen overlay umsteigen. hab bisher gconf 
> 
> oder ich warte bis csm im portage ist 
> 
> Geht die Geschichte denn nun auch mit Twinview?
> ...

 

Der vanilla-compiz kann Xinerama garnicht und der compiz-quinnstorm hat bei mir probleme weil die Monitore unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben. Beryl habe ich noch nicht probiert.

----------

## .maverick

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Seit beryl bekomm ich auch keine Fensterrahmen mehr.
> 
> Find das schade, denn eigentlich würd sich das recht gut anfühlen 

 Da scheints einige zu geben (mich eingeschlossen), die das Problem haben. http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4883-beryl-installed-but-decorations

----------

## Finswimmer

 *.maverick wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Seit beryl bekomm ich auch keine Fensterrahmen mehr.
> 
> Find das schade, denn eigentlich würd sich das recht gut anfühlen  Da scheints einige zu geben (mich eingeschlossen), die das Problem haben. http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4883-beryl-installed-but-decorations

 

Emerald-themes fehlt euch.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *.maverick wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Seit beryl bekomm ich auch keine Fensterrahmen mehr.
> 
> Find das schade, denn eigentlich würd sich das recht gut anfühlen  Da scheints einige zu geben (mich eingeschlossen), die das Problem haben. http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4883-beryl-installed-but-decorations 
> 
> Emerald-themes fehlt euch.
> ...

 

Hab ich drauf...

Trotzdem noch nix zu sehen :/

Was auch nervt: Nachdem ich wieder auf kwin umgestellt hab und beryl-manager beendet (+emerald gekillt) hab ich keinen Dersktop + panels mehr in den anderen virtuellen Arbeitsflächen.

Ulkigerweise wird aber bei meiner transparenten Konsole der Hintergrund gezeichnet  :Wink: 

Naja, abwarten, das wird schon noch  :Wink: 

Was mich aber sowieso wundert: emerald ist jetzt der 3. Compiz-WinDeco. Haben die immer nur den Code unter neuem Namen veröffentlicht? Oder ein neues Projekt gestartet weil das alte ins leere gelaufen ist?

Aber beschweren dass kde ein eigenes Multimedia-System entwickelt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Start mal emerald in der Konsole und poste die Errors/Warnings.

Tobi

----------

## bladus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich aber sowieso wundert: emerald ist jetzt der 3. Compiz-WinDeco. Haben die immer nur den Code unter neuem Namen veröffentlicht? Oder ein neues Projekt gestartet weil das alte ins leere gelaufen ist?
> 
> Aber beschweren dass kde ein eigenes Multimedia-System entwickelt 
> ...

 

Die haben dem einfach einen neuen Namen gegeben, die Entwickler sind die selben geblieben

----------

## .maverick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Start mal emerald in der Konsole und poste die Errors/Warnings.

 Wenn es derselbe Fehler wie bei mir ist, dann läuft emerald völlig ohne Fehlermeldung. Ich hab ein wenig an meiner xorg.conf rumgebastelt und nu funktionierts auf einmal   :Confused: . Hier meine Device-Sektion:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

#    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection
```

Das einzige, was noch kaputt ist, ist das emerald nicht aktualisiert, wenn ich ein neues Theme auswähle. Bei cgwd auf Xgl ging das noch.

----------

## Vortex375

Etwas weiter vorne im Thread steht es bereits. Die Leute, bei denen die Windowdecos nicht funktionieren müssen wahrschienlich nur 

```
    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 
```

 in der Device Section der xorg.conf hinzufügen.

----------

## Vortex375

Können die Leute mit OpenGL2.0 kompatiblen Grafikkarten evtl. mal was ausprobieren?

Startet mal einen Video mit

```
mplayer -vo xv <Datei>
```

schaltet auf Vollbild und beobachtet die CPU-Auslastung.

Dann probiert das gleiche mal mit

```
mplayer -vo gl:yuv=2 <Datei>
```

Diese Funktion benötigt die OpenGL-Erweiterung GL_ARB_fragment_program, deshalb die OpenGL2.0 Grafikkarte.

Schaltet hier auch mal auf Vollbild um und beobachtet da auch mal die CPU-Last.

Dann berichtet mal was schneller ist.  :Very Happy: 

Das ist natürlich durchzuführen während beryl läuft!

Mich interessiert das nur, weil xv mit beryl ja ziemlich langsam ist und ich die andere Methode bei mir nicht benutzen kann.

----------

## trikolon

verzweiflung!

bis gestern lief alles tadellos. heute schalte ich den pc ein und alle decorations sind weg. ich vermute es liegt an emerald, der bringt aber auch beim ausführen in der konsole keinen fehler. habe alles schon neu compiliere lassen usw. das komische ist, mir ist keine veränderung des systems bekannt. 

hat jemand einen tipp woran es noch liegen könnte? die hier angesprochenen tipps haben nichts gebracht.

EDIT: *wand* die lösung war, dass ich von beryl-plugins 2 versionen (9999 und 0.1) installiert hatte und die sich nicht vertragen haben... nun tuts wieder

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab das jetzt mal etwas getestet. Die Nvidia-Treiber laufen auch mit der angepaßten xorg ohne Probleme. Habe dann compiz installiert, weil es im Portage ist. Und man es reicht einfach über compiz-aiglx starten kann. Wollte nicht alle drei Tage in einem Wiki nachschauen, wie es denn heute nun geht.

Ergebnis: Xgl ist performancemäßig AIGLX weit überlegen. Das ging richtig ab. Mit Compiz habe ich manchmal Streifen auf dem Monitor, und nach etwas rumprobieren ist bei einigen Anwendungen die Menüleiste ganz weg, bei anderen nur die Buttons rechts. Und das ganze ist nicht übermäßig schnell.

----------

## xraver

...warum hab ich blos den XGL-Server deinstalliert - lief so gut das ding. Mit AIGLX haut nix hinne. Vorher hatte ich immer einen weissen Screen - jetzt wo ich die xorg.conf geändert habe stürzt gleich der X-Server ab wenn ich beryl starten will.

```
ozon@ozontec ~ $ grep AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) AIGLX enabled

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

Was hab ich nun falsch gemacht?

Meine xorg.conf;

```
Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

#       Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "RenderAccel"   "true"

        Option  "NvAGP"         "1"

        Option  "Coolbits"      "1"

        Option  "NoLogo"        "1"

        Option  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option "DRI" "true"

        # Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals"      "true"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

          Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "1"

EndSection

```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ...warum hab ich blos den XGL-Server deinstalliert - lief so gut das ding. Mit AIGLX haut nix hinne. Vorher hatte ich immer einen weissen Screen - jetzt wo ich die xorg.conf geändert habe stürzt gleich der X-Server ab wenn ich beryl starten will.
> 
> ```
> ozon@ozontec ~ $ grep AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> ...

 

Uhm.. Ich weiß nicht exakt, ob das der Grund ist, aber wird nicht ausdrücklich empfohlen/verlangt, dass man das "load dri" aus der modules-sektion entfernt (http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/chapter-03-section-02.html)?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ...warum hab ich blos den XGL-Server deinstalliert - lief so gut das ding. Mit AIGLX haut nix hinne. Vorher hatte ich immer einen weissen Screen - jetzt wo ich die xorg.conf geändert habe stürzt gleich der X-Server ab wenn ich beryl starten will.
> 
> ```
> ozon@ozontec ~ $ grep AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> ...

 

```
Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

             Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection
```

sollte helfen.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

öhm schmeiss die dri geschichten aus der xorg-conf raus, denn nvidia braucht kein dri. steht aber auch in der Readme vom nvidia

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm schmeiss die dri geschichten aus der xorg-conf raus, denn nvidia braucht kein dri. steht aber auch in der Readme vom nvidia

 

Bist du dir sicher, dass AIGLX das nicht doch braucht?

Hab das bis jetzt in jedem Howto gesehen. Muss aber zugeben, dass das alles nicht Offizielles ist.

Tobi

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe dri NICHT in meiner xorg.conf drinnen und AIGLX läuft prima  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm schmeiss die dri geschichten aus der xorg-conf raus, denn nvidia braucht kein dri. steht aber auch in der Readme vom nvidia 
> 
> Bist du dir sicher, dass AIGLX das nicht doch braucht?
> 
> Hab das bis jetzt in jedem Howto gesehen. Muss aber zugeben, dass das alles nicht Offizielles ist.
> ...

 

Das hat nichts mit AIGLX zu tun und direct rendering  :Wink:  dri ist ein interface um mit der hardware direkt zu kommunizieren.

die ati-treiber bauen auf dri auf aber nvidia nicht.

----------

## .maverick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm schmeiss die dri geschichten aus der xorg-conf raus, denn nvidia braucht kein dri. steht aber auch in der Readme vom nvidia 
> 
> Bist du dir sicher, dass AIGLX das nicht doch braucht?

 AIGLX wahrscheinlich schon, aber nVidia macht da auch sein eigenes Ding. Option "AIGLX" "true" ist bei nVidia-Karten überflüssig.

----------

## treor

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Können die Leute mit OpenGL2.0 kompatiblen Grafikkarten evtl. mal was ausprobieren?
> 
> Dann berichtet mal was schneller ist. 
> 
> Das ist natürlich durchzuführen während beryl läuft!
> ...

 

mit compiz statt beryl  :Wink:  aber interessant ists finde ich trotzdem 

```

mplayer -vo xv <Datei>:

X:  15%

mplayer: 4%

compiz: 2%

--------------

=21%

```

```

mplayer -vo gl:yuv=2 <Datei>

X: 13%

mplayer: 6%

compiz: 2,5%

---------------

=21,5%

```

genauigkeit: schlecht  :Wink:  einfach über top den durchschnitt von 30sek film abgeschätzt. aber sollte reichen um sagen zu können das es bei mir keinen (bemerkbaren) unterschied macht ^^

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir machts auch keinen Unterschied.

Solltest es das? Wenn ja, wo?

----------

## Vortex375

Nö, es muss Geschwindigkeitsmäßig keinen Unterschied machen. Da das erste Verfahren aber halt xv benutzt und das bei mir zumindest mit beryl zusammen ziemlich langsam ist, dachte ich, dass es über OpenGL schneller sein könnte.

Allerdings geht bei mir die Auslastung auch bis 50% hoch (ohne beryl nur so 16%).

Aber jetzt mal was anderes:

Wie installiert ihr beryl zur Zeit? Das sabayon overlay is ja wohl grad im Hintern. Es gibt keine ebuilds mehr für beryl-settings beryl-plugins etc. nur noch für emerald und beryl-core und die funktionieren nicht.  :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Nö, es muss Geschwindigkeitsmäßig keinen Unterschied machen. Da das erste Verfahren aber halt xv benutzt und das bei mir zumindest mit beryl zusammen ziemlich langsam ist, dachte ich, dass es über OpenGL schneller sein könnte.
> 
> Allerdings geht bei mir die Auslastung auch bis 50% hoch (ohne beryl nur so 16%).
> 
> Aber jetzt mal was anderes:
> ...

 

Portage-xgl von Layman

Beryl-wrapper von sabayon

----------

